# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  τι σημαινει ακριβως αυτην η εντολη

## netstorm

ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.23
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.51 192.168.1.254


σε μοντεμ ρουτερ cisco877.


μεχρι το .23 εχω να ειναι στατικες οι διευθυνσεις.αρα η πρωτη γραμμη ειναι οκ.και μετα το 23 μεχρι το 254 να δινει δυναμικες.το 51 μεχρι το 254 δεν καταλαβενω τι ειναι .

----------


## alxandros

Σημαίνει οτι θα δίνει DHCP addresses μόνο μεταξύ .24-.50. Όλες τις υπόλοιπες τις έχεις κάνει exclude. Θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις την 2η εντολή για να δίνει δυναμικές απο το .51-.254

----------


## netstorm

θελω να δινει απο το 24 και πανω δυναμικες ip.

αφηνω  ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.23 και ετσι μεχρι την 23 ειναι στατικες.και απο 23 και πανω 24 δηλαδη μεχρι 254 δινει δυναμικες ?

----------


## You lied

> θελω να δινει απο το 24 και πανω δυναμικες ip.
> 
> αφηνω  ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.23 και ετσι μεχρι την 23 ειναι στατικες.και απο 23 και πανω 24 δηλαδη μεχρι 254 δινει δυναμικες ?


Έτσι ακριβώς.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

no ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.51 192.168.1.254

----------

